# Systemic Mealy and Scale



## MorandiWine (Dec 11, 2016)

It seems that some plants that were recently purchased had some Mealy that I missed and now the GH is infested. Does anyone have a suggested for a systemic treatment that is safe for Paphs and Phrags. In the past ETOH and a little soap was used but these little bastards are in spots that I cant get to without seriously hurting plants. 

Thanks

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 11, 2016)

A few of my plants had serious soft brown scale issues.
I sprayed with pyrethrin twice with one week interval followed by soaking to pots in 1.47% imidacloprid product ( I used 2Tbsp per gallon of water).

Last treatment was just five days ago and I find that the scales are dead. 

Hope this helps.

Oh, wait, you have a greenhouse. You could spray some strong stuff and knock them off. 
Other greenhouse people will chime in hopefully. 

Wish you victory over big battles. 
I hate them!!!!!


----------



## abax (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm beginning to sound like a harridan about Orthene 97%
granular at 1 tsp. per gallon as a through drench. You don't need to spray the plant; just drench the medium
completely until it runs out the bottom. If it makes you
feel better, a do-over in seven to ten days will do the
trick.

*I drench every plant that comes into my greenhouse immediately.


----------



## MorandiWine (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you two! 

Orthene is safe with even young plants?? I'm just nervous after having a small die off of imported seedlings a year ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAB (Dec 12, 2016)

Predatory nematodes and mites. Evergreengrowers.com 
Organic. As natural as you get. Don't eat vegetation so your plants are safe. Win-Win-Win

JAB


----------



## gonewild (Dec 12, 2016)

MorandiWine said:


> Thank you two!
> 
> Orthene is safe with even young plants?? I'm just nervous after having a small die off of imported seedlings a year ago.



The key being safe for plants is to avoid liquid insecticides if possible. Most have an oil base and the oil is what damages leaves. Try to use wettable powder or granule forms.


----------



## orcoholic (Dec 12, 2016)

If you're allowed to use Flagship in CA, it's a real good systemic.

Lance is right. Wettable powders, granules or anything dry, where you just add water is fine. The oil in the oil based pesticides is what causes the problems.


----------



## abax (Dec 12, 2016)

I've never had any problems on any size plant with
Orthene as long as it's used as a drench exclusively. I've
never sprayed with it, so I have no idea about splashing
all over the place.


----------

